# شريط "صوت من البرية"



## cobcob (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*شريط "صوت من البرية" - دير مارجرجس للراهبات

ترانيم الشريط : 

أب لكل الرهبان
الساكن فى ستر العلى
انا واثق يا ربى
انبا انطونيوس فيك أسرار
بى نيشتى افا انطونيوس
ديرك عامر يا انبا انطونيوس
رفعت عينى الى الجبال
كان فى راهب قديس (ابونا يسطس الانطونى)
كوكب ساطع فى البرية
لك يحلو المديح
من المغارة فوق الجبال

http://www.4shared.com/dir/5507310/98622336/__sharing.html


*​


----------



## شيري ماريا (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط "صوت من البرية"*

*بليز اختي العزيزة cobcob ممكن ترفعي الشريط مرة اخري لان وقت التحميل انتهي في هذا الموقع واكون شاكرة تعب محبتك ​*


----------



## cobcob (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط "صوت من البرية"*

*هو وقت التحميل مانتهاش 
الفايلات وقعت
هارفعها تانى بس محتاجة كام يوم عشن الكومبيوتر بتاعى بيتصلح*​


----------



## Meriamty (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط "صوت من البرية"*



شكرااا ليكى جدا  

الرب يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 

​


----------



## roma2008 (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط "صوت من البرية"*

من فضلكم احمل الترانيم منين


----------



## roma2008 (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط "صوت من البرية"*

من فضلكم احمل الترانيم منين


----------



## man4truth (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط "صوت من البرية"*

*الرابط مش شغال​*


----------



## cobcob (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط "صوت من البرية"*

*تم تعديل لينك الشريط
كل سنة وانتو طيبين

نياحة القديس العظيم انبا انطونيوس اب جميع الرهبان
31 يناير
22 طوبة​*​


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط "صوت من البرية"*

ميرسى كتيير يا ماريان على الشريط
بركة صلوات الانبا انطونيوس تكون معاكى​


----------



## oesi no (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط "صوت من البرية"*

ربنا يباركك يا ماريان 
انتى عرفتى تتعاملى ازاى على النت فى الماساة اللى احنا فيها دى 
كنت ناوى ارفع شريط ابو الرهبان  لفريق افا انطونيوس 
بس سرعه النت فى الضياع 
كل سنه وانتى طيبه​


----------

